# Check out my new ride



## robertvwelty (Oct 3, 2007)

So I just got my new Hobie pa and thought u throw some lights on it. Can wait to get me some!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Never gigged from a yak. Seems like a tough angle being that close to the water. Might have to give it a try. Nice set-up. Good luck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Alrightie...been over a week since the set up has been on. What's the scoop? Looks like it'll be purty good but like other poster, never gigged from a yak so I'm curious.....Good luck ifin you haven't done the maiden voyage yet!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

OHenry said:


> Never gigged from a yak. Seems like a tough angle being that close to the water. Might have to give it a try. Nice set-up. Good luck!


Nice setup. 

I have a couple of PA's. We built some handheld LED flounder lights. We usually yak to where we want to start gigging, tie a line to our yaks and to ourselves so we drag our yaks behind us while we're gigging. Then when we're ready to leave, we don't have to walk miles back to our yaks.

I could see a setup like this working great for bow fishing. May have to try it! :thumbsup:


----------

